# Yorks/Hereford cross ?



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen or crossed the Yorkshire and Hereford pig. 
Both are easy to take care of. The Hereford would add a little more fat the the mix. I have Yorks now. Took an order yesterday they wants a butcher pig this fall. First thing the lady ask was the meat on the lean side of fat side. I told her they were York/Hamp cross and on the lean side. That is what she wanted. Some people on my list want more fat that's why i was thinking about the York/Hereford cross.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget the Hereford, go with a Bershire boar. You wil have more muscling than a Hereford and will have a better eating experience due to the marbling and flavor profile of the Berkshire pork.

Jim


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We are crossing more Berkshire in with our predominantly Yorkshire herds which also have some Large Black, Tamworth and Berkshire already in them. I'm doing this for the marbling.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Lazy J said:


> Forget the Hereford, go with a Bershire boar. You wil have more muscling than a Hereford and will have a better eating experience due to the marbling and flavor profile of the Berkshire pork.
> 
> Jim


Ok i will go with the Berkshire. My Yorks are big sows so it should work out good.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

highlands said:


> We are crossing more Berkshire in with our predominantly Yorkshire herds which also have some Large Black, Tamworth and Berkshire already in them. I'm doing this for the marbling.


Thanks for the reply. Berkshire it is.

Best,
Gerold.


----------

